

Ask HN: [SaaS Onboarding] – What is the best walkthrough software? - dnevogt12

I&#x27;ve explored http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.walkme.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iridize.com&#x2F; - Has anyone had success with a platform like this?  Seems like a good opportunity for someone to create something awesome.
======
creyes123
Here are some others:

[http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/)

[http://linkedin.github.io/hopscotch/](http://linkedin.github.io/hopscotch/)

[http://heelhook.github.io/chardin.js/](http://heelhook.github.io/chardin.js/)

[http://clu3.github.io/bootstro.js/](http://clu3.github.io/bootstro.js/)

[http://github.com/Gild/bootstrap-tour](http://github.com/Gild/bootstrap-tour)

[http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-
plugi...](http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-plugin)

[http://www.smore.com/clippy-js](http://www.smore.com/clippy-js)

[http://amberjack2.org/](http://amberjack2.org/)

